# Following the footstep of Great Yen



## Al&Nathan (May 15, 2008)

My name is Alan and my son is Nathan. We are from San Diego, California, USA. We got into this fascinating hobby by getting a pair of adult Pseudocreobotra ocellata from one of the greatest breeders in this business, Yen. Under his guildance, in three weeks of time, we have bred the pair, and have gotten two ooths thus far. We would like to meet more friends and learn from the experts, because this is such a fantastic and harmless hobby to have and for many more years to come.

Thank you very much, Yen, and many of the fellow enthusiasts. Quoting from my own personal statement: "Boys just wanna have fun!"


----------



## macro junkie (May 15, 2008)

Alan Chien said:


> My name is Alan and my son is Nathan. We are from San Diego, California, USA. We got into this fascinating hobby by getting a pair of adult Pseudocreobotra ocellata from one of the greatest breeders in this business, Yen. Under his guildance, in three weeks of time, we have bred the pair, and have gotten two ooths thus far. We would like to meet more friends and learn from the experts, because this is such a fantastic and harmless hobby to have and for many more years to come.Thank you very much, Yen, and many of the fellow enthusiasts. Quoting from my own personal statement: "Boys just wanna have fun!"


welcome alan.


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2008)

Welcome, Alan! Hope you can be as successful as Yen himself.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 15, 2008)

Hello Alan and young Son! From OHIO! How old is your son?


----------



## Al&Nathan (May 16, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hello Alan and young Son! From OHIO! How old is your son?


Hi Rebecca:

Nathan is 11 years old. The Ghost Mantises we got from you are doing really well. I am still waiting for the foam stoppers though, but I may get more mantis from you soon. We are going to the bug show this weekend in LA, and we will probably place another order after the show.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## pedro92 (May 18, 2008)

Welcome Alan from Montana. The mantids have got ya in this great hobby. Good luck. Ask for any questions.


----------

